# SEQ Borumba Dam Taclke List



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve

Going by my freshwater impoundment book, it says the average depth is 6.6 metres.

I'll be taking surface poppers, chug bugs, jitterbugs for Saratoga.

Jackalls,Jackall copies, deep diving lures, Sliders, Betts Spinner Blades, and some spinnerbaits.

Some ice jigs and some tail spinners.

Should cover everthing, might take some spare line too and a spare reel. Some might say I should take a spare rod too the way I break them :lol: :roll:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

are you sure one spare rod is enough sel? lol yeh ill be bringing similar lures

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Sel forgot to mention Amart has Jackalls 2 for $40. I would get some but I am still in two minds what to do about this baitcaster.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the heads up wayne might grab me a couple  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
I don't know that I will be joining you for this trip, I have fished Borumba a couple of times for no sucess with paddle distances of 20km.
Some of the centre parts of the dam, which will probably be now full, is up to 30m deep along the old river bed.
I have seen big schools hanging in mid water here on thermoclines, so soft plastics, ice jigs and jackels may work.
The wakeboarders and skiers don't give a shit, so it is not easy to fish the main part of the dam while you have them screming past, last time I was there there were 6 boats with skiers\boarders on the dam @ 6am when I launched.
My preference is to head up into the arms using spinnerbaits casting at the timber. Water depth can be anywhere from 15 to 6m. There is alot of timber both standing and fallen.
My favorite spinnerbait that I have had alot of success with everywhere are the AusSpin 'pro Assassinator clacker blade'.
If there is lots of weed further up the arms of the dam, I would take a couple of scum frogs for the toga, but a range of spinnerbaits would be my advice.
They always seem to have a good write up on this dam in the 'bush n beach' mag in the freshwater section.

Good luck.

Alex


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi-Yo,

Last trip to Borumba I was told to use Halco Poltergiests, which I did and got bass. I also tried a stack of other lures (Jackals, SPs, spinnerbaits etc.) without success. Water depth on the sounder at times went 15+ meters - average was around 10 meter on deeper sections. With the recent rain we might see a slight rise. I think the smart money is on "take a bit of everything".

This time I'm also taking drop shot tackle to use if I see deep schooling bass.

I'm with Lee. Take 3 rods and 3 reels if ya got em (one spare set just in case). There are some big togas there (up to 90cm) that can crunch ya tackle.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve

Charltons did a special run on these a few years ago in purple, I think they were the 5 metre job maybe even 8 metre.

Tree would know.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the poltergeist comes in both a 50mm which dives to around 3m and a 80mm wich dives to over 5m

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi-Yo,

I was referring to the 3 meter ones. I was told any colour for Borumba. But caught bass on the red/orange colour. I've also got a couple of the purple/silver/green colour.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> The Halco Poltergiests, which ones as I think there are a few?


50mm 3m+ Poltergeists are brilliant on Bass, definately my most sucsessful trolling lure 8)

The 50mm is also available in an 'Ultra-Deep' version which runs at 8m+, which would be great for targetting Bass in deeper impoundments if they are sitting a little lower in the water column


----------

